# A completely waterproof Fiat X250/ pictures



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to all,
I have had my van 6 months now and having cured the leaky scuttle the first week I had it I then set to overcoming water collecting in the air intake through the bonnet grilles. The pics show the finished job. I am no professional, just fairly handy at DIY. 
viator


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

viator said:


> Hi to all,
> I have had my van 6 months now and having cured the leaky scuttle the first week I had it I then set to overcoming water collecting in the air intake through the bonnet grilles. The pics show the finished job. I am no professional, just fairly handy at DIY.
> viator


Looks great, I assume that the offside air sccop is just to make the van symmetrical but it does look very good. Have you installed some form of dam to divert the water from the air intake. mine is always dripping out of the coweling when I open the bonnet. Any chance of a parts list and where you got the vents etc.

Regards

John C


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*X250 Leaks sorted*

And you paid how much for the privilege of having to sort your own leaks ?

Agreed it's an excellent job, but the bottom line is that it was Fiat's responsibility, and they ought to accept it, not expect their customers to do it for them.

Smick


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

*Re: X250 Leaks sorted*



smick said:


> And you paid how much for the privilege of having to sort your own leaks ?
> 
> Agreed it's an excellent job, but the bottom line is that it was Fiat's responsibility, and they ought to accept it, not expect their customers to do it for them.
> 
> Smick


The cost was the two parts and paint. How many other Fiat, Peugeot and Citroen owners are waiting for the manufacturer to rectify faults???. This website proves that. 
viator


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: X250 Leaks sorted*



viator said:


> smick said:
> 
> 
> > And you paid how much for the privilege of having to sort your own leaks ?
> ...


Agree with the comments Viator, and of coarse any damage will have been done by the time the remedial action is taken. And that is not to say the leak will be fixed completely, that is why I fixed mine myself as well.
Wonder where you got the grills from, not seen anything suitable up here.
Also does it improve air supply into the cab when moving.
Nice looking job.
Martin.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice Job Viator, 
I agree why wait till its too late plus the fiat job does not look anywhere near as good  You aught to start a website something like_ Pimp my X250_ :wink:

Have you rung Fiat yet because they will NOT contact you, this fix and engine cover are request only.

How have you fixed the covers on ? where did you get them from ?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

But how do they stop water coming in from around the headlights and through the scuttle?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> But how do they stop water coming in from around the headlights and through the scuttle?


There are posts (months ago) on this site from myself and 38Rover on how to cure the scuttle leak, seal the side shuts on the bonnet and sealing any other leaky gaps on the front panel work. Like the title says ...a waterproof X250.
viator


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Autoquest,
Viators first line says how.
He like me and many others have modified the scuttle.
The mod has been on the site for 6 months. Dead easy to do.
Martin.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

OK - I read the earlier posts - didn't realise it was you.. Nice job.


----------



## jacket (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Viator I am quite new to the site can you point me in the right direction on how to find the post on fixing the scuttle leak - Thanks Steve.


----------

